# Castle Tees Are For Winners....



## Snelly (Aug 14, 2012)

I have used castle tees for over 30 years since I took up golf.   I still do but as the driver heads have got bigger, so has the tee required.  I used to think the white ones were way too high to hit a decent drive off but now they suit my current driver perfectly. 

Castle tees are superb in my view with several advantages yet many on this forum seem to think they are objects of ridicule.  

Castle tee detractors - please can you tell me why you think they are rubbish?


----------



## RGDave (Aug 14, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I have used castle tees for over 30 years since I took up golf.   I still do but as the driver heads have got bigger, so has the tee required.  I used to think the white ones were way too high to hit a decent drive off but now they suit my current driver perfectly. 

Castle tees are superb in my view with several advantages yet many on this forum seem to think they are objects of ridicule.  

Castle tee detractors - please can you tell me why you think they are rubbish?
		
Click to expand...

My favourite is the Pink. Quite like the red and lilac too. :thup:   No embarrassment here.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

Pink ones all the way.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 14, 2012)

Moved to the 50mm orange for higher launch (easier to hit up on)


----------



## Rooter (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been converted to the pink ones... driving very nicely now! i struggled with consistently getting the ball the same height, thats why they win for me!


----------



## Fader (Aug 14, 2012)

Castle tee's are winners all day long, I rock the pink ones they sit perfect height for my driver. The small orange ones are spot on for a 3wood from the tee to.


----------



## Phil2511 (Aug 14, 2012)

At a Titleist demo day at our club the pro that was doing the fitting actually told the people that Pink castle was the perfect tee for driver. Personally I prefer wooden tees, don't know why though. Although I use red castles for par 3's.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 14, 2012)

Love my pinkies!!!


----------



## Lump (Aug 14, 2012)

orange or grey for the driver, blue for 3 wood and red for hybrid. Don't use castle for iron tee shots, oddly prefer to hit off wooden tees with irons


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pink for driver, red for 3 wood, wooden for irons for me. Everyone I play with uses a castle tee, I wasnt aware anyone ridiculed them?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2012)

A lot of folk at my place seem to have their ball sitting pretty on pink for the driver these days.  I tend to use wooden - stopped using castle tees yonks ago - no real reason - did they seem a bit naff?  Dunno.  But I do remember them first coming on the scene.  Think I used yellows for my drives.  I recall whites seeming to be stupidly high back then, and the reds just a wee bit too fiddly - never quite got the point of the blues.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 14, 2012)

Whilst happy to admit to using iron covers...

I don't think I am quite ready to let the world know, just yet anyway, that I use castle tee's also...


----------



## Achilles (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm currently using the white ones. I was using the pinks for a while but am having some success with the whites so am sticking for now. Love the consistency you get with them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2012)

Achilles said:



			I'm currently using the white ones. I was using the pinks for a while but am having some success with the whites so am sticking for now. Love the consistency you get with them.
		
Click to expand...

A mate recently moved from Pink to White to try and straighten out his fade.  I told him he should instead put his driver away for a bit - use his three wood off the tee.  As he has a nice slow and steady swing I also told him to get his hands a bit faster through the strike - by thinking 'faster hands' - once he's got his three wood going pretty consistently straight then he might get driver back out of bag.  Didn't think just a change from Pink to White would do it for him.  And guess what - fewer balls currently being lost in the cr*p down RHS of holes - success so far.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 14, 2012)

Also, if you want to hit some glorious 3 woods, try the blue ones and set up to the ball like a driver.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 14, 2012)

I use the pink ones... They seem to be really popular. The only downside is that hey are not biodegradable, so when they do eventually break you gotta bin them and not jut leave them!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2012)

If you use castle tees, you'll need around 10 tees for a days golf.
1. high driver
2. medium driver
3. low driver 
4. low 3 wood
5. high 3 wood
6. long irons/rescues
7. mid irons
8. short irons/chipper
9 and 10 to use on the drive home


----------



## chrisd (Aug 14, 2012)

I have used the silver ones for ages but now they have been replaced by the orange - if there is anything constant in my game at the moment it's that the ball is always the same height for my driver!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			...when they do eventually break you gotta bin them and not jut leave them!
		
Click to expand...

Ah - the leaving of broken tees all over the place - when is litter not litter?  On par 3s we have started using the little cones for folk to chuck away broken tees.  But god - aren't we a lazy lot - still tees smashed all over the place.  Not a big deal at all - but so easy to just be tidy (same whinge from me about fag ends chucked all over the course - but that's another topic) .  Mind you all these nice long broken wooden tees I can pick up and whittle to tidy up into short wooden tees for par 3s.  Every penny counts


----------



## Phil2511 (Aug 14, 2012)

I use a steel pencil sharpener on old broken wooden tees when it's a slow round and put them to one side lol.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2012)

i like to be in complete control of my muck ups on the course thank you very much. tee height is one of them.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah - the leaving of broken tees all over the place - when is litter not litter?  On par 3s we have started using the little cones for folk to chuck away broken tees.  But god - aren't we a lazy lot - still tees smashed all over the place.  Not a big deal at all - but so easy to just be tidy (same whinge from me about fag ends chucked all over the course - but that's another topic) .  Mind you all these nice long broken wooden tees I can pick up and whittle to tidy up into short wooden tees for par 3s.  Every penny counts 

Click to expand...

Suits me, all the tees I ever need are left lying on the ground, dont hit too many drivers and everything else works fine off a broken tee


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2012)

fundy said:



			Suits me, all the tees I ever need are left lying on the ground, dont hit too many drivers and everything else works fine off a broken tee 

Click to expand...

are you a links man fundy?


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 14, 2012)

pink for the driver - broken bits for all the other clubs.....


----------



## Shiny (Aug 14, 2012)

Depends what I have in the bag or get for xmas.  Having said that I do prefer castle tee's as its one less thing I have to worry about.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			are you a links man fundy?
		
Click to expand...

No, just dont hit my driver very straight lol. Love links golf but live as far from the coast as possible in this country lol


----------



## User20205 (Aug 14, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I have used castle tees for over 30 years since I took up golf.   I still do but as the driver heads have got bigger, so has the tee required.  I used to think the white ones were way too high to hit a decent drive off but now they suit my current driver perfectly. 

Castle tees are superb in my view with several advantages yet many on this forum seem to think they are objects of ridicule.  

Castle tee detractors - please can you tell me why you think they are rubbish?
		
Click to expand...

it's subjective. my old man uses them. He plays off 28, hits a drive and then spends the next 2 mins looking for his tee!! Also it bothers him when he breaks one. He also has a ball retriver & a thing on his bag to count his shots. I can't help but associate all these things together. 

You surprise me Snelly, I had you down as a white wooden tee/broken pick up man. First Castle tees, then new irons, where will it stop


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2012)

I am a traditional white wooden tee man, plastic much too modern for me. 

In the olden days, plastice tees used to mark the inserts on wooden drivers.


----------



## BeachGolfer (Aug 14, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah - the leaving of broken tees all over the place - when is litter not litter?  On par 3s we have started using the little cones for folk to chuck away broken tees.  But god - aren't we a lazy lot - still tees smashed all over the place.  Not a big deal at all - but so easy to just be tidy (same whinge from me about fag ends chucked all over the course - but that's another topic) .  Mind you all these nice long broken wooden tees I can pick up and whittle to tidy up into short wooden tees for par 3s.  Every penny counts 

Click to expand...

Don't use myself, but once found a pink castle with a wooden spike. Someone with enough time on their hands to drill out a broken castle tee to accommodate the broken lower end of a wooden tee!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I use a steel pencil sharpener on old broken wooden tees when it's a slow round and put them to one side lol.
		
Click to expand...

yup - me too - for those I can - the rest I whittle at home.


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 14, 2012)

wooden tee with yellow markings (other colours available) set my height purrfectly for my driver don't normally use a tee on par 3's unless really bad divots then just find someones broken one,castle tees are for newbies in my opinion.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2012)

the rest I whittle at home.
		
Click to expand...

And for those who have trouble with their whittles.......

www.re-shaft-my-tees.co.uk


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			pink for the driver - broken bits for all the other clubs.....
		
Click to expand...

Likewise for me. Used to use the tall grey ones but kept losing them. Pink ones are very hard to lose!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 14, 2012)

Orange for me and down to a pink in against the wind.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 14, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Likewise for me. Used to use the tall grey ones but kept losing them. Pink ones are very hard to lose!
		
Click to expand...

that's my thought process every time one goes missing - until I remember that all of the ones I have were lost by someone else!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2012)

Just prefer to use wooden ones. No science to it


----------



## timchump (Aug 14, 2012)

i use a mix between my driver and 3 wood of the tee 
3 wood i barely tee up at all and the driver isn't that high probably equivalent to a yellow castle 
my home club is also a links, so i vary the tee height depending on wind direction

haven't go anything against castles i just prefer the versatility of non castles


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 14, 2012)

Ask the greenstaff at your club,what they think of plastic castle tee's.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 14, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If you use castle tees, you'll need around 10 tees for a days golf.
1. high driver
2. medium driver
3. low driver 
4. low 3 wood
5. high 3 wood
6. long irons/rescues
7. mid irons
8. short irons/chipper
9 and 10 to use on the drive home
		
Click to expand...

Pink, Blue and Orange. I make that 3.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 14, 2012)

therod said:



			You surprise me Snelly, I had you down as a white wooden tee/broken pick up man. First Castle tees, then new irons, where will it stop 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Click to expand...

I only use one for my driver and then busted tees for everything else.  I'm not fussy though. Any tee will do for me. 

As for the new irons, jury is out. I have played one round with them and it wasn't great to be honest.  Am playing Goodwood on Friday so will give them another chance. If they don't work, stand by for a barrage of "anti-mizuno / blades make the game more difficult posts!"!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 15, 2012)

Snelly said:



			As for the new irons, jury is out. I have played one round with them and it wasn't great to be honest.  Am playing Goodwood on Friday so will give them another chance. If they don't work, stand by for a barrage of "anti-mizuno / blades make the game more difficult posts!"!
		
Click to expand...

should have got custom fit


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wooden for me. No idea why. Not a fan of plastic tees. No idea why.


----------



## Largsgolf1974 (Aug 15, 2012)

Right that's it, I'm off to join the castle tee revolution!!! 

So it's pink for driver blue for 3 wood??


----------



## Largsgolf1974 (Aug 15, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I only use one for my driver and then busted tees for everything else.  I'm not fussy though. Any tee will do for me. 

As for the new irons, jury is out. I have played one round with them and it wasn't great to be honest.  Am playing Goodwood on Friday so will give them another chance. If they don't work, stand by for a barrage of "anti-mizuno / blades make the game more difficult posts!"!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it, all my new clubs arrived. Straight out on the course, 

Driver- decent
Fairway- different class
Rescue- brilliant
Wedges- lovely

IRONS......shanksville :--0

I'm hoping it's just such a huge change from burner 2.0's and that I need to take things easy.


----------



## sfby (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't see any problem with them myself - some (most?) days they're the only consistent thing in my game!


----------



## Twire (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm a bit of a tee snob and will only use wooden. If I can't tee my ball up to the right height by now, I should give up the game.

I also think the plastic ones look a bit naff.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 15, 2012)

A tee snob?  I have never heard that phrase before. 

Amazing.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 15, 2012)

Does anyone know what make the free tee's that came with the magazine are? Been using them and have been hitting my drives really well.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I use wooden ones, but then I have been to get custom fit for tees  (Insert whistle smilie)....


----------



## Twire (Aug 15, 2012)

Snelly said:



			A tee snob? I have never heard that phrase before. 

Amazing.
		
Click to expand...


It was a light hearted take on myself. As I won't use something because I think it's naff, I'm calling myself a snob. Simples.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 15, 2012)

Not a fan of the castle tee myself. I find it a pain having to carry multiple tees in my pocket for all the different tee shots that I need on the course. I just stick with the PGA Tour bright pink low friction tees. Then just put it to the height required. Another good tip I got once is to sort of make your own castle tee using wooden ones. Basically stick it in the ground and mark it off at the correct height, then get a thin piece of whtie insulation tape around it until you get a lip. Hey presto, preset height tees without having to use castle tees.


----------



## Fader (Aug 15, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Pink, Blue and Orange. I make that 3. 

Click to expand...

Pink and Orange, only need 2 types as the orange are perfect for my 3wood and all my irons. I like a low tee with everything but the driver.


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Not a fan of the castle tee myself. I find it a pain having to carry multiple tees in my pocket for all the different tee shots that I need on the course. I just stick with the PGA Tour bright pink low friction tees. Then just put it to the height required. Another good tip I got once is to sort of make your own castle tee using wooden ones. Basically stick it in the ground and mark it off at the correct height, then get a thin piece of white insulation tape around it until you get a lip. Hey presto, preset height tees without having to use castle tees.
		
Click to expand...

why not just buy wooden tees with a band of colour on them? you must have more time than sense,and if you cant judge the height of the tee i'm sorry but golf is not the game for you.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 15, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			why not just buy wooden tees with a band of colour on them? you must have more time than sense,and if you cant judge the height of the tee i'm sorry but golf is not the game for you.
		
Click to expand...

?????????????????????????????? no problems here with tee height. If you read my post it says i just use standard tees and smash them into the ground at the height I need it. Doing the tape on a wooden tee is just an alternative to castle tees that I read once.


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			?????????????????????????????? no problems here with tee height. If you read my post it says i just use standard tees and smash them into the ground at the height I need it. Doing the tape on a wooden tee is just an alternative to castle tees that I read once.
		
Click to expand...

but you can buy tees that have a band of colour on them SO why do you have to put tape on them and if you played with me i would give you pure grief(friendly banter)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 15, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			wooden tee with yellow markings (other colours available) set my height purrfectly for my driver don't normally use a tee on par 3's unless really bad divots then just find someones broken one,castle tees are for newbies in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - yellow mark on these wooden tees is perfect for me and my driver.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 15, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			but you can buy tees that have a band of colour on them SO why do you have to put tape on them and if you played with me i would give you pure grief(friendly banter)
		
Click to expand...

 NO I think you have got the wrong end of the stick with putting tape on a wooden tee peg. Like some have said on here they prefer wooden tee pegs. It is not like the coloured band. The idea is that you wrap round a few layers and it creates a ridge that you push it in to a bit like the idea of a castle tee. Anyway regarding banter........ I always line myself up for that everytime I play. Last night I was out on the course in white trousers with a white belt, bright pink shirt, 35 year old with a motocaddy, GPS, bright pink shaft in my driver, pink tees.... so I already set myself up for plenty of stick......


----------



## mikeb4 (Aug 15, 2012)

For my Driver use the orange ones (which replaced the grey ones) makes sense as they are easier to find, if it is windy use the pinks off the tee for lower flight,


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			NO I think you have got the wrong end of the stick with putting tape on a wooden tee peg. Like some have said on here they prefer wooden tee pegs. It is not like the coloured band. The idea is that you wrap round a few layers and it creates a ridge that you push it in to a bit like the idea of a castle tee. Anyway regarding banter........ I always line myself up for that every time I play. Last night I was out on the course in white trousers with a white belt, bright pink shirt, 35 year old with a motocaddy, GPS, bright pink shaft in my driver, pink tees.... so I already set myself up for plenty of stick......
		
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with sartorial elegance my friend,i'm 54 and still buy my clothes from sub70,have 5 coloured belts and bright white bag and various coloured watches,but i would never use a plastic castle tee


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 15, 2012)

should also mention I get more rounds out of the average pink castle tee than I do the average ball....


----------



## Roops (Aug 15, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			wooden tee with yellow markings (other colours available) set my height purrfectly for my driver don't normally use a tee on par 3's unless really bad divots then just find someones broken one,castle tees are for newbies in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me. Always used to use Castle tees for all my clubs now go with the above for driver but keep the tiny orange castle for irons, they are just right for the perfect lie with an iron.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2012)

I have 5 coloured belts
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember what colour my belt is


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 15, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I can't remember what colour my belt is 






Click to expand...

same as me now bob only see it when i pull it from the belt drawer,or i ask HID.


----------



## Robobum (Aug 15, 2012)

Question for those who use castle tees as its a consistent height for your driver - do you wear your driver out quickly by hitting the same spot all the time??

I Wang a tee in so about 1/4 ball is just above the face, line the driver up with the aim mark in exactly the same spot every single time and the proceed to splatter ball and tee marks over the full area of the driver face, from low heely ones to high toey ones. 

Must get expensive to replace your driver every 2mobths!! use wooden tees and spread the strike around, you paid for all of the club so you might as well use it!!!


----------



## SharkAttack (Aug 15, 2012)

I have nothing against castle tee's, but I have always used white wooden tee's. You had to use them with varnished persimmon headed drivers too stop the varnish chipping (Back in the good old days) and I have never changed.

Shark


----------

